# Anyone Bought The Phillip Diver On The Bay?



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

looks pretty good...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...A:IT&ih=012


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

kpaxsg said:


> looks pretty good...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...A:IT&ih=012


I missed it Linus because the seller only shipped to Italy.


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

strange how he refuse to ship out of his country. I had a pretty 'no-so-good' experience shipping there my seiko 1000m Seiko tuna... realised much later from forum members that Italy has a not so good reputation to ship things over...and you can see from quite a few ebay listings that they do not ship to indonesia and Italy with the exception if only high end courier are use!

By the way, this O&W selectron seems to end quite cheaply.... i was expecting it to fetch a little higher actually...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...E:B:WNAE:1123


----------

